# Where to keep critters when tearing down a tank?



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm new here, and fairly new to fish/plant-keeping, and after much reading (Walstad's book and various how-to threads here), I did a small 3-gallon shrimp tank and am loving the results. So, I'm going to tear down my 10-gallon mess of a tank and re-do it el natural. 

My question is: where do you keep the fish and assorted critters from existing tanks while tearing down/re-doing??? Especially when allowing time for soaking/drying ("mineralising") soil? Is it common for people to have extra tanks?

-Stephanie


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

If you get a 5g bucket, a heater for a 5g tank, and a airpump, and hook everything up with existing tank water, they should be fine for 3-5 days or so,.I have never tried this but have heard good results.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

An ice chest lined with a garbage bag works too.


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas! Appreciate the comments. Secondhand tanks seems to be pretty cheap on Kijiji, so I may just pick one up anyway. We'll see.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I have used clean coolers (that have never been cleaned with detergents or cleaners) for years. I have actually moved cross- country twice using coolers. Use the biggest and the most aquarium water that you can safely manage. Use an air stone and a heater if necessary. The longest I have kept fish in coolers is 6 days. Of course a lot depends also on the type of fish too. The 6 day journey did include a huge pleco and an equally huge talking catfish. These same fish made the journey back 5 years later. (Oh, these adventures also included 4 cats, a dog and huge house plants! All did well!) 

Also, something else I do is put clumps of hornwort in the cooler to make them feel less stressed. Not sure if this does anything at all but it makes me feel better! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

GadgetGirl said:


> The 6 day journey did include a huge pleco and an equally huge talking catfish. These same fish made the journey back 5 years later. (Oh, these adventures also included 4 cats, a dog and huge house plants! All did well!)


Sounds like a riot, GadgetGirl! 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

Just in case anyone comes across this thread looking for similar advice: I used a cooler lined with a garbage bag (the cooler wasn't new, and has been cleaned with chemicals like bleach before). I didn't have hornwort, so used a big clump of Cardamine lyrata in the bag. They (fish, froggy, loach, little pleco, snails) were in there for about 24 hours, and everyone seems to have fared ok!


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm so glad it worked out for you! That's a good idea about using the garage bag liner. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I like the ingenuity, but I would be concerned about the bags. Aren't most liners coated in various powders to help prevent/mask odor?

At a minimum, you'll want to make sure it's a fragrance free one.


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

Hmm, I didn't think to check for that. They're just plain old black garbage bags, I think... Thanks for the heads up, Tugg.


----------



## springazure (Feb 8, 2012)

Rubbermaid plastic storage bins.


----------

